# Flaky Looking Scales



## SwimyRainbowFinn (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello,
I just noticed that my betta Swimy has a flaky thing going on with his scales, it looks kinda like if you had dry flaky skin on your hands. He's still eating. I just completly changed the tank water yesterday, he lives with 2 other bettas. Should i be worried about the flakyness?
Thank you for any help you can provide 
,Emily


----------



## SwimyRainbowFinn (Jul 19, 2010)

I have discovered this morning that all 3 of them have the same issue, a white flaky layer on top of them, its only really on the top and sides of them, i think it might have somthing to do with the water since i just completly changed it. i did a small water change this morning to see if it will help with the cloudyness of the water. The water is always cloudy for a day or so after i change it and if it continues i make a small water change and the cloudyness goes away.
Any suggestions of what might be the problem?


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233

if you fill out these questions it will be easier for people to help and give advise  at the moment there isnt enough information to accurately guess what is wrong with your bettas


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes, please answer the questions given at the thread effy linked. And, if you could take a clear picture it would help too.


----------



## SwimyRainbowFinn (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok, sorry i didnt do this before.

Housing 
What size is your tank?
10 gallon
What temperature is your tank?
Usually 70 to 75 *F
Does your tank have a filter?
No
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
No
Is your tank heated?
Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?
3 bettas in a divied tank, no tank mates
Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
pellets and freeze dried bloodworms
How often do you feed your betta fish?
twice a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
once a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
50%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?
Dechorinator and just a little salt

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?
No, i dont test my water. It's cloudy. It looks like there is a thin layer of "dust" on plants and flower pots and glass.
Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
Just a thin layer of white flaky stuff.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
No, eating and swiming normally.
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
About a day ago.
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
doing 15% changes to see if it helps.
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
No, 2 have been treated for ripped tail fins.
How old is your fish (approximately)? 
Ive had them for about 6 months or so.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

You have a 10g unfiltered, heated(70-75F) tank with 3 Bettas (divided) making weekly 50% water changes for the past 6 months and now they have what appears to be white flaky substance on them and the water is cloudy-fish continue to eat and act normally

How much is a little salt?

I would start by getting your temp stable at 76-77F, start making daily 50-75% water changes and using a bit more dechlorinator and no salt

Columnaris is another thought-google that and see if it looks like what they have
Really need a pic-
most likely what you are seeing is excessive slim coat and that can be caused by some type of irritant from something in the water or a parasite

How are they looking and acting today


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

OFL, how do you treat that and what is it caused by? 
and can you get it in other fish? 

i have a problem that looks like that in my main tank, been pulling my hair out trying to figure out what it is and it seems like that could be it!

p.s soz for detouring from the thread topic slightly!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

effy said:


> OFL, how do you treat that and what is it caused by?
> and can you get it in other fish?
> 
> i have a problem that looks like that in my main tank, been pulling my hair out trying to figure out what it is and it seems like that could be it!
> ...


Are you referring to columnaris?

You really should start a new thread....


----------



## SwimyRainbowFinn (Jul 19, 2010)

They are acting fine, still eating normally, they are active and swim to the front when they see me.

I only put just a pinch of salt in each of there sections, since ive started adding salt there fins started to grow out more. i can stop if needed.

I strongly believe columnaris is not the problem.

The water changes have helped with the flakes of stuff that comes off of them, but now its mostly cloudy water. I keep up water changes but it doset help. Should i totally clean it again? And rinse everything in hot water to kill any bacteria?


----------

